# Suse 11Reveiw -Solaris17



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2008)

So After numerous Attemps at bringing you one of thee biggest linux distro's Alas i have been beaten.

After Burning and several installation attemps it seems that suse 11 RC1 is indead what appears to be a little less than an RC 2 re installations 1 repair and i get nothing but bash and further more is the fact tha bash is uncharacteristically devoid of any usefull commands. startx while recognized brings me problems the OS tells me it cant find a display..to rectify the situation i decide to enable basic vesa drivers which becomes interesting when any attempt to modify the xorg fails.

However though it seems like i will need to wait the 4 days for offical release meaning that i cant aid you in deciding if you should get it or not i can make an early pro con section. Make sure you chekc this reveiw in a couple days to see the real deal!!!

Pros:
Beautiful Display and menu system
Extremely easy user interface
Help files and perfect installation instruction
Amazingly easy HDD prep work
1800+ bug fixes in final
AMAZING recovery utility

Cons:
Extremely long Install times 30min-1:15hr
Bad Terminal command support 
Seems to have alot more bugs to work out.
Net tools arent that great.
Basic Kernel drivers are limited making device Detection difficult.

make sure to check back!!

also look at some of my other linux reveiws
Fedora core 9
Elive 1.6


----------



## btarunr (Jun 15, 2008)

"Basic Kernel drivers are limited making device ID difficult"

How's that


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2008)

for example since it doesnt detect my usb devices like say fedora than i cant copy and save a modified display driver to get basic video...i cant do an online update because it wont let my configure my wireless because it doesnt detect it exists and because of how limited it is even if it was hardlined it wont let me manually enter an IP etc the device isnt considered configurable because it doesnt know enough about it.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 15, 2008)

You can always get the device ID for any device, even non-configured ones in the Hardware Browser? Maybe you meant device detection.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You can always get the device ID for any device, even non-configured ones in the Hardware Browser? Maybe you meant device detection.



ahh that would be it my bad 2 diff wave lengths... im tired  ill edit it thanx bta but with the amount of bugs they fixed inbetween the RC and the final coming up i hop it will be remedied.


----------



## xfire (Jun 15, 2008)

Sometimes disabling acpi might help. While installing suse 10.3 I had to disable onboard lan for it to work.


----------

